# Does *all these things* mean *all these things*?



## RamistThomist (Jul 20, 2007)

If I were a committed partial-preterist, I would choose Matthew 24 as the place to make my stand (I am also wondering whether one can be both premil and partial-preterist with respect to Matthew 24). 

The partial-preterist position holds that when Jesus says things like "this generation will not pass" he means the generation that he is speaking to. This is only natural since that is how "this generation" is used throughout the book. 

If I really wanted to press the partial preterist argument, I would do the following:

Regardless of the above arguments, many object that verse 30 actually refers to the Second Advent.



> 30"At that time the sign of the Son of Man will appear in the sky, and all the nations of the earth will mourn. They will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of the sky, with power and great glory. 31And he will send his angels with a loud trumpet call, and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.



However, verse 32 says:



> Even so, when *you *see all these things, *you *know that it[d]is near, right at the door



The "yous" mean that Christ is speaking to people who would be around when the events took place. Secondly, and this is where the partial-preterist would attempt a technical knock-out:


> I tell you the truth, this generation[e] will certainly not pass away until all these things have happened.



Therefore, 
1) All these things include the striking language of vv 30-31
2) The generation to whom Christ was speaking would experience "all these things."


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 20, 2007)

I think I have had a similar thought.

I am not convinced of the preterist position...may be *my* weakness.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 21, 2007)

That was a really good thread.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 21, 2007)

Glad you think so...I am still ruminating on it, some - your thread brought it to mind.


----------

